# Back Pain.. Pinched Nerve??



## Big7 (May 11, 2015)

Back Pain.. Pinched Nerve??

Long story.

Cut to the skinny.

I have been at one point diagnosed with a pinched nerve.

Going to see my PCP after lunch today.
He's the one I go to when self paying.
(rare occasion he takes insurance I'm on at the time) 

Only other one I have seen is one he recommended.
(he will take anything that pays) 

Anyhooo... I have SEVERE pain in my back from time to time. 
Now is one of them. If he's not the one that
 diagnosed it the first time and no record..

What should I ask him without a self-diagnosis
to find out what's up.

I take some good stuff for migraines that work on the
back for a short period. Not very long, 2 hours, if I'm lucky.

The pain is right along the belt line. Sometimes feels like
back muscle pain and sometimes the spine. Very sharp.
Like an ice pick. Hurts real bad. Only thing so far is
just to stay off for a while. Hard to do when you gotta' work. 

Anyone had anything like this? 

What helped?

Dr. is REAL good. I just don't want to put any ideas in his head. 
(CT or something like that is NOT in the budget)

o'bummercare.. WHERE ARE YOU???

Many thanks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2015)

I've been suffering chronic back pain for years, ever since "the wreck."  Diagnosed with 2 herniated disc (can't remember which ones, lower back) and a pinched sciatic nerve, have tried everything but surgery.  Chiro helps sometimes, pain specialist to me was worthless.   Best thing I did about 6 months ago was to have a steroid pack prescribed.  Took 7 pills first day, 6 next day, and so on for a week.  Been virtually pain free since.

Best of luck to you, there's not many people I'd wish the discomfort and pain on.


----------



## quackertackr (May 11, 2015)

This how my bad disc started. Mine only got worse over nearly 20 years. It would be fine for months then would flare up for months. I would tell him what the symptom are and let him examine you, that is what you pay him for.If you go to a Dr.and don't want to be examined for the real reason because of insurance you need to see a different Dr. This is my opinion. Back pain is no joke!


----------



## snookdoctor (May 11, 2015)

First, order an elastic back brace online, in your size (this, or similar http://www.ebay.com/itm/Back-Suppor...ist-Double-Adjust-by-Flexibrace-/190913166562)

There are many underlying causes of back pain. You need to get a real diagnosis from a specialist in order to understand and treat your condition. Your current diagnosis sounds like an "I really don't know what it is, so I will call it a pinched nerve" from your doc.

Get examined by a specialist so you can begin the proper treatment. Some conditions can worsen over time without proper treatment, so take care of it.


----------



## Big7 (May 11, 2015)

Oh no don't get me wrong.

I love my doctor and don't have a problem paying him.

Had insurance a while back that he wouldn't take.
So he sent me to a friend of his for the minor stuff so all I
would have to do is pay the co-pay. This has been a while back
and I guess it may have even been the first time it happened.

Sorry for the confusion and thanks for the advice.

I don't have any insurance right now or I would be at every ortho and nuro in town.

Believe me when I know what you mean by

Back pain is no joke.. This hurts like heck. Can't sit
or stand or even lay down but a few minutes at the time.
Can't even get much sleep.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 11, 2015)

Find you a flexologist and give them a whirl. I'm not sure what they charge per session but it was an eye awakener for me. I have two lower and two upper herniated disks. I can be crawling on my knees bad and walk away from a session good as gold. It's nothing more than a massage but in the right places.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 11, 2015)

If you haven't, try the back brace. They are cheap, and could help relieve a lot of pain.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 11, 2015)

Do back exercises.  Anything to strengthen the core will help.  Google them...or go to a PT to get some specific to you.

Chiro can be good...but lots of times, the relief is temporary.

If you want some recommendations on pain management docs in the area, pm me.  My wife has been to a few and I've got opinions on them 

Problem is....pain meds are becoming harder and harder to get due to gov regulations.  If you do get a prescription for pain meds, go to a small pharmacy...not a CVS or Rite-aid...it will be much easier to fill.


----------



## Buck Nasty (May 11, 2015)

All good advice, but until you find out what the problem is: treatment will be a shot in the dark at best, and worthless at the least.  Somethings meds and stretching dont fix.


----------



## Big7 (May 11, 2015)

Got an app. with a back cracker Wed. @ 11am.

Consult free.

First cracking and x-ray $160 -$170.

$35 - $40 per crackin' after that.

Oh yeah.. I did ask if the x-ray was mine
as in, can I take it to my reg Dr. If it is something
a crackin' can't fix. It is.

My little sister goes to one and like it.

I have never been and not to wild
about someone jerkin' my spine around.

Have a brace.. It seems to help a little but
to get it tight enough to work makes it
very uncomfortable and hard to work while wearing.

Thanks Again for the replies and advice!


----------



## JohnK (May 11, 2015)

I went to several doctors, Emory Spinal yada, yada and a couple of years later I went to a pain clinic. The doc ended up using a laser and burning the nerve in two. I went to work the next day. He said it might come back in 3 years but it's been 7 and no problems. Be careful because if you go to a surgeon he wants to do surgery and you can really get messed up. It's my opinion that they x-ray, see a bunch of stuff that ain't exactly kosher but they don't really know what's making you hurt. He may "fix" the wrong thing and you have that problem too, forever.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 11, 2015)

I have had 3 major back surgeries and begged for them each time just to get some relief.  And they did give me relief. The first time lasted 10 years, The second lasted 10 years and a fusion with attachments have lasted 20 years.  Surgery was the only option for me.


----------



## Lilly001 (May 11, 2015)

My wife is going through this now. She had a horse roll on her.
The location of the pain can give a specific location of the spine involved. 
Hers is bulging disc at L4 and L5. She also had a cyst that surrounded the spinal cord at L3, L4. 
Surgery to remove the cyst was very successful. The symptoms from the bulging disc will be harder to deal with.
As I understand it, if steroids work it is most likely a nerve issue.


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 11, 2015)

hopefully your pain will stay "status quo" as you go  thru Dr's diagnosis' and required physical therapy most insurances demand

I had a burning in my tricep years ago and had to go thru physical therapy and every type of anti-inflamatory after it started effecting my shoulder and arm.  ended up with a ruptured cervical disc and 3 months later was begging for surgery as well.

if it continues to get worse I'd request an MRI sooner that later to  get to bottom of pain vs all the jumping thru hoops.

I've never got feeling back in half my hand and now fighting other c-spine disc issues that are effecting other arm and bicep.  

I'd try and get to neurologist vs orthopedic as well if you can.

good luck


----------



## Dub (May 11, 2015)

I've been out of work for the past 6 weeks due to back injury-pain.

Bulged disc at T-12.

Putting pressure on nerves and spasming.

Toradol shot, steroids and muscle relaxer helped....but was short lived.

Went to my family doc next who increased dosage and duration of steroids and changed to a better muscle relaxer.   Improvements but the returned to same state once steroids ended.

Wen to orthopedic surgeon who reviewed my history and prescribed another type of steroid and muscle relaxer....this was on Friday two weeks ago.  I could hardly make it to his office.  By the next Monday I could stand and walk.....carefully......but without spasms and shooting stabs of pain.  The benefits have been steady even after the steroids have run out.

He's prescribed a special anti-inflammatory that none of the local pharmacies stock.

I trust him because he is getting results.

My MRI results show inflammation greatly diminished.  I've been attending physical therapy sessions to and two more this week. If steady progress stalls he wants to go after injections and other non-surgical solutions.

I'm cleared to return to work on Friday so long as I do zero lifting and twisting.

He's very concerned with an umbilical hernia that has dramatically worsened over this month.  This compromises core strength which may have led to the lifting injury to start with.

Moral to my story is that a good surgeon doesn't immediately jump to surgical solutions and that all steroids and muscle relaxers are not the same.  They work in different ways.


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been suffering chronic back pain for years, ever since "the wreck."  Diagnosed with 2 herniated disc (can't remember which ones, lower back) and a pinched sciatic nerve, have tried everything but surgery.  Chiro helps sometimes, pain specialist to me was worthless.   Best thing I did about 6 months ago was to have a steroid pack prescribed.  Took 7 pills first day, 6 next day, and so on for a week.  Been virtually pain free since.
> 
> Best of luck to you, there's not many people I'd wish the discomfort and pain on.



I had bulging discs, pinched nerve in neck. C3, C4 and C5.

My pain was in my arm and hands.  My left arm was in a perpetual cramp with unbearable pain.  PCP gave me muscle relaxers(no longer my PCP) to no avail.

Went to orthopedic surgeon.  First thing he told me was to put my left forearm on the top of my head.  Using my right arm I straighten out my left arm and put it across my head.  Pain was gone almost immediately.  Take it down pain was back.  He gave me a cortizone shot and a z pack.

That was 13 years ago.   I have had one cortizone shot since and have pretty much maintained the strength in my left arm.  That is what you need to worry about.  You could begin to lose strength in your legs depending on which vertebrae is damaged.

My point see some one that knows what they are talking about and looking for.  It ain't going to get better on its on.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 11, 2015)

Flexology

Find someone who knows it. Most are found in beauty shops, masseuses'.

I go from knee walking to good. All with a foot rub.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 12, 2015)

Reflexology

My bad.


----------



## Big7 (May 12, 2015)

Will know soon, I recon.

I'm skeerred... a little anyway.

But the consultation is free.
So, guess I can walk if I don't like it and run get some insurance
to see ortho and nuro..

Hope it will not come to cuttin' on my spine.
I SURE don't want that.

After the jerkin', I'm going to my reg. Dr., x-ray in hand, to see what he says. 
He is really good. Been seeing him since 
00' or 01. Have taken Flexeril with some relief. Makes me real sleepy though. 
Don't think I can get Soma because I already
have stuff for other pain.

For the people that have posted above, please post what you have taken so I can ask DR.
and back-cracker.
PM will be MOST APPRECIARED if you don't want to post.

I will post results as soon as I get them.
Hope I can find something soon. This is getting old quick!

Thanks again for the advice and replies !


----------



## Dub (May 13, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Will know soon, I recon.
> 
> I'm skeerred... a little anyway.
> 
> ...





The initial treatment I received in emergency weekend visit was a Toradol injection, Prednisone (steroid), Naproxen 500mg (anti-inflammatory).    I was having spasms at the time of this visit.   It calmed down in two days but returned as soon as steroid cycle was done (3 days). I consumed all the meds they prescribed on the dosage schedule.

Back to my primary doctor.  He said that the dosage to steroid needed to be doubled and duration extended.  He changed the muscle relaxer to Robaxin.  He said that I should have been given something for pain, which would help calm down the area, too.  He prescribed a version of Hydrocodone.   Things improved and spasms stopped again in the days ahead.....then returned full force when the steroid ran out.

I consumed all the meds he prescribed as per his dosage schedule.

Onto the orthopedic surgeon.  He explained that there are a multitude of muscle relaxers that all work in different ways and have different benefits.  Same thing with steroids.  Same thing with anti-inflammatories.  He prescribed a specific combination for me that he was very confident would work.  I could barely stand up in his office....I couldn't sit.  Getting there that morning had been an ordeal that I'd not wish on my anyone short of our Nation's enemies.  My wife went along and was crying quietly in the office and in the visitation room.  It was comical now...I was in so much pain and just dealing with it and she was the one crying.  I say all that to say this.  The Ortho Wizard was simple smiling and positive.  He said you'll feel much better over this weekend.   I was skeptical.

The Ortho visit occurred on a Friday two weeks ago.  The following Monday found me in much better shape.  The meds were working.  I was doubtful, though....worrying what would happen once the magic steroid was done.

I've passed that point and I'm still getting better.  The physical therapy sessions can be really tough, but there is no doubt that they have been tremendously beneficial.

The steroid the Ortho Wizard prescribed was Dexamethasone.  The muscle relaxer was Zanaflex.  The pain pill was another version of the original.

Now that those meds were all taken as per his dosage instructions and consumed he had me start an anti-inflamatory, Duexis.  

The funny thing is that all the meds he prescribed were hard to find initially at my normal local pharmacy and they had to scramble to get them.

My relief continues and I'm able to return to my job this week.  

My last visit with my Ortho Wizard was the first time I almost cracked during this past 6 weeks.  I'm not embarrassed to say this.  I almost got choked up when I was thanking him profusely for what he'd done for me.  I have great gratitude and am very relieved.

My prayers for you are that you can find this level of relief and get the help I did in planning how to proceed with your life.  I know I have an issue with that disc.  I know that I have to take steps to avoid-prolong back surgery.
1) have the umbilical hernia repaired
2) *fully* recover from hernia surgery and then build my core strength and maintain it the rest of my life
3) protect the core: safe lifting techniques, losing weight, proper sleep (no overly soft mattresses), not being hardheaded and getting help when lifting stuff.

At mid-40's and physically strong.....I've always just grabbed and tossed whatever I needed.  I've never been unable to unless I was recovering from a surgery or broken bone (which have been happening a lot since turning 40 ).

It's time to quit being hardheaded and know my limitations and get help when needed.  It's also time to get into better shape so I can do my job at a high ability for the next 20 years and not get sidelined like this if there is any way I can prevent this.

I'm scared to use a chiropractor.  The violent cracking and popping is not something that I will submit my body to.  There is just too much to risk.  That is simply my opinion and other folks swear by them.  It is not a solution I'll ever entertain.

I do feel that I'd be able to get a great deal of benefit from core strengthening in the gym using the techniques my current PT angel is showing me.    Who knows....I may even take very basic level yoga & pilates classes. 

It's going to be a slow and ongoing process that will take me the rest of my life. 



I pray that you can get some relief and can do the things in life that you want to do.


----------



## Big7 (May 13, 2015)

^^^^^^^

Thanks for the prayers and the info.

I did the consult with the back-cracker today.

He is on a few county boards that my Dad is.

We got the wires crossed the other day in the front office.
I thought we were talking about my fears first and then
I were to make the decision at that time.

Anyhooo...

We talked a little and I have an appointment next Wednesday.
I found comfort in that he told me if he couldn't do anything for 
me he would send me somewhere else.

I'm going to give it a shot. I will get to keep a copy of the
x-ray to take to my reg Dr. So, having said all that, if
he won't touch it, at least I have the x-ray.

And.. my Doctor is really good so he will
know what to do.

Worried about $$$$, bummer'care (info that will never go away) and all that.
Something major will put a real financial hurting on me.

But hey, I gave away a few houses so I recon I can
come up with it.

Thanks again for the prayers and reply.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 13, 2015)

Most of the pain is caused by muscle spasms. The reason you are prescribed muscle relaxers in the first place.


----------



## calibob1 (May 14, 2015)

It's time now to pay the penalty and buy the best low deductible low out of pocket Obamacare package you can.Existing conditions do not matter.


----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2015)

calibob1 said:


> It's time now to pay the penalty and buy the best low deductible low out of pocket Obamacare package you can.Existing conditions do not matter.



Granted, I'm not up on all this.

Thought since Deal didn't take the federal money
"we" Georgians would not benifit from that very much??

Shoot me a link if you have any info.
Looks like I will be buying some, one way or the other.

Again, MANY THANKS!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 14, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> Most of the pain is caused by muscle spasms. The reason you are prescribed muscle relaxers in the first place.



X-2

I have spinal stenosis and tried
decompression therapy that brought
some temporary relief...
I did invest in an inversion table and
a tens unit......The tens unit is the
best money i have ever spent....

30-40 minutes with the tens unit relaxes
muscles and gives me almost instant
relief.....10-15 mins on the inversion table 
at slightly head down angle with stiff
lumbar support also helps.....

Surgery at this time,or pain mgt centers are not options for me...


----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2015)

^^^^^^

Yep.. XGF had a "pain mgmt" Dr. for a while.
Think about three years total with two different Dr.s
ONLY GOOD THAT CAME OUT OF THAT was the second one 
was the only one willing to declare her disability.
She had been to every ortho and nuro and everything else you can think of
with no luck.
Guess they didn't want to take time to go to SS and testify???

No good. they just wanted to do "shots" and "burns".
$2600.00 a month. (NO not a typo)
 She had good insurance with her company.

No way I could afford that and wouldn't even if I could.

Tried to get into reg Dr. today. He was full. Will try again 
tomorrow. (I didn't have an appointment)

Got enough flexiril (sp) and pain meds to get me through the weekend.

Thanks for all the replies..


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 14, 2015)

need to get to the cause of your pain ASAP,  I had burning and pain in my left rotator and arm and tingling in left foot for 3 mos. I could trigger pain by moving my chin to chest and by the time it was diagnosed as a rupture c6-7 disc the nerve damage was done and 5 yrs later still dealing with no feeling in arm and hand and now disc above n below causing pain in other arm/shoulder now.  the longer you wait the less likely the nerves will regenerate.

the meds can only mask the pain/problem.  all the chiro and  meds can give is short term relief if there's real issue.   MRI is only way to determine root cause.


----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2015)

thc_clubPres said:


> need to get to the cause of your pain ASAP,  I had burning and pain in my left rotator and arm and tingling in left foot for 3 mos. I could trigger pain by moving my chin to chest and by the time it was diagnosed as a rupture c6-7 disc the nerve damage was done and 5 yrs later still dealing with no feeling in arm and hand and now disc above n below causing pain in other arm/shoulder now.  the longer you wait the less likely the nerves will regenerate.
> 
> the meds can only mask the pain/problem.  all the chiro and  meds can give is short term relief if there's real issue.   MRI is only way to determine root cause.



We are working on it.. Just have to figure which way to sling the "funds".. 
I'm not a Dr. but based on past exp. with XGF and what you fine people have posted on here, along with other research......

Either way, looks like a pile of $$$$. But...
If I can get it worked out, another pile is on the way,
for me to make...  Instead of spend.
If not, don't know what I'm going to do.

I've lost my butt a few times and managed to grow another one. 
Not on major health issues.
(other things)..

I'm chasing it all ways that I know of.

AND I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL THE ADVICE AND REPLIES!

Right now, the goal is get back in the game.
I can do enough computer modeling to get me by.. BARELY........ 
Tooling is either up or down.
If you can draw and make computer models..
It's feast or famine. Down a little right now
and working on the floor for long periods
not really an option until I get this worked out..

Can't get into retirement funds until 59 1/2.
(without getting killed on fees)
Still got about 9 to go. Probably good though.
If it get's real bad, at least I have that and some dirt.

It will work itself out.


----------



## Dub (May 15, 2015)

One thing I found out in all of this is that I need a firmer matress.

Things really started to improve when I started sleeping in the guest bedroom where the matress is more stiff.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 15, 2015)

Dub said:


> One thing I found out in all of this is that I need a firmer matress.
> 
> Things really started to improve when I started sleeping in the guest bedroom where the matress is more stiff.



X 2

And because of my neck problems I have three seperate firmness pillows. 

If you have access to a jacuzzi or hot tub a few long sessions in one will work wonders also.

7 
I definitely wouldn't rule out a reflexology session. It would be $40 - $60 worth spending.

Hope you get it worked out and get better. Prayers.


----------



## Paddle (May 20, 2015)

There is a lot of voodo out there, so be careful!! 

 Naproxen sodium is over the counter now at 220mg. Walmart sales it. Take 4 tablets for three days then as needed daily. This is the only medicine I have ever taken that I knew was working. Anti-inflammatory medicine is the only thing that helped me until surgery. Pain meds do nothing!!

 As soon as I woke from surgery I knew they got it off that nerve. 

 Good Luck!!


----------



## Big7 (May 22, 2015)

OK folks.. Went on Monday. (in the am)

Hurt like heck for about three hours. Then started settling down and and felt a LOT better.

He cracked me around ONE TIME, that first one was NOT fun.
Sounded like a 2X4 breaking.

I looked at the x-ray while in the room they take you after x-ray..
The young lady put it up on the screen before the doc came in.

I had a few minutes to look at it. I could see it. And only medical
training I have is CPR-Rescue. (not reading x-ray)

Seen it as clear as a bell.
Spine had one in the lower way out and one
in the upper, not so bad but showed some arthritis.

He said he could 'fix" it, and based on results on lower joint,
I believe he can.

Gave me some salve with a ton of menthol in it.
Brand name is BIOFREEZE.
Said if it was to cold , just use an ice pack.
But the salve was good.

I'm REAL happy so far.

Next appointment is Tuesday, after the holiday.

I was a little skeerrred. I'm not now. I'm as sure as
one could be this is a good thing!

Thanks for ALL the prayers and advice!!!


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

I have two deteriorated disks. L4 and L5 I believe. I'll pinch my sciotic nerve. The best thing I found by far is decompression therapy. I bought an inversion table and any time I tweak my back I get on it a couple times. You can't hang upside down long but it stretches your spine and takes the pressure off. The last chiro I went to said "your beyond me". Found a bone spur on one of my vertebrae also. It's been 3 years since any serious pain. If you can find a physical therapy place with a decompression table it can work wonders. I've never been a fan of pain meds. They provide temp. relief and don't solve the problem. Hope your getting better


----------



## Big7 (May 27, 2015)

Got another one yesterday afternoon..

Hurt like heck again.

He told me it would take about 4-5 rounds to
get right. Everything he has told me so far is EXACTLY what he said.

He told me from jump, he would not take my money if he didn't think he could help.

He gave me fair warning the first few would hurt like heck for 
about 2 days and then feel real good. True also.

He said I should be able to do pretty much whatever in 5-6, 
weeks after the 4-5 rounds mentioned above.

Then should be able to stretch it out to 10 days betwixt visits.

I'm sure it would be better if not for bummercare'.
Nothing I can do about that now except wait and VOTE!

I'm happy whith the back-cracker so far.
Just be glad when it's all in place.


----------

